#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-05-30
<YoBoY> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<trinikrono> good mornings locos!
<leoquant> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/LoCoHealthCheck all within the 2010 calendar is this correct? is there also a LoCo  reapproval wiki/schedule?
<leoquant> ah, nevermind
<YoBoY> the wiki.u.c need lot of love :)
<leoquant> YoBoY, seen that anti wiki speech on the budapest uds on youtube? :P
<leoquant> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Cxs9OHIBcs after 24,50 
<YoBoY> yes I was on the room ;)
<leoquant> ツ
<locodir-user> bonjour
<YoBoY> http://photos.april.org/v/UbuntuPartyParis201105/  << some pics of this week end
<YoBoY> hi toros 
<toros> hi YoBoY 
<YoBoY> How are you ?
<toros> fine, thanks
<toros> and you?
<YoBoY> exhausted, thanks :)
<YoBoY> have you seen our new ubuntu-fr tshirts ?
<toros> no, I haven't
<toros> could you give me a link?
<YoBoY> http://photos.rocknpol.org/index.php?showimage=33
<toros> wow, awesome!
<toros> it's orange \o/
<YoBoY> yes :D
<toros> like the Hungarian t-shirts
<YoBoY> they were printed the same week as the uds ^^
<locodir-user> hi
<locodir-user> any 1 available for chat
<YoBoY> hi locodir-user, you have a question ? or you just want to chat ? :)
<locodir-user> yes..can u pls tell how to update the kernel
<locodir-user> i used the cmd Gksudo "Update-Manager"
<akgraner> locodir-user, and YoBoY I just asked in -kernel if someone could pop in to answer the question or if there was a wiki page for that
<akgraner> but it's a holiday in the US so not sure who is around atm
<locodir-user> ohh
<mhall119> akgraner: good to see you back on your foot
<mhall119> ;)
<akgraner> hehe
<akgraner> yep - I can walk without crutches now, but I have to be careful
<akgraner> as the kneecap doesn't want to stay in place 
<mhall119> what's the long-term prognosis?
<mhall119> wait until it heals itself?
<akgraner> surgery
<akgraner> too much damage...just waiting for the ortho appt now to determine when
<mhall119> that sucks, but hopefully will prevent more of this
<locodir-user> wat is the latest kernerl available
<akgraner> it will - but it's a long painful recovery - they have to fix the ligaments, acl, and meniscus 
<YoBoY> locodir-user: perhaps you can ask on #ubuntu support channel too
<akgraner> locodir-user, as long as you are using 'sudo apt-get dist update' you should have the latest kernel
<YoBoY> +1
<YoBoY> what appened to you akgraner ? :O
<akgraner> you can also ask in #ubuntu or #ubuntu-kernel 
<locodir-user> k 
<akgraner> YoBoY, blew my knee out in the customs line in New York on the way back from UDS
<YoBoY> bad luck :]
<akgraner> so I've been afk for a week healing and resting the leg...non-weight bearing for the last week
<locodir-user> get well soon :)
<akgraner> YoBoY, tell me about it....:-/  but It will all work out - and I'll get with you on UWN this week with deadline dates etc
<akgraner> and I'll email dpm as well
<akgraner> and this should be awesome if we can get the timing right for all of this - again great suggestion!
<YoBoY> cool :)
<YoBoY> and I need to write my team report this week ^^
<akgraner> YoBoY, I'll be blogging in the morning about all the UWN stuff so you'll see more about it all in the am
<YoBoY> ok :) I'll try to build a special team before the end of the week to translate the uwn in french
<akgraner> YoBoY, awesome let me know what if anything you will need from me
<YoBoY> sure
<akgraner> gotta run - catch you all laters :-)
<TrickyJ> Ronnie: Do we have any chainnel for metaspoilt ?
<nigelb> akgraner: !
<nigelb> akgraner: you're back!
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-05-31
<Guest87345> hello
<YoBoY> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> http://blog.launchpad.net/coming-features/team-owner-no-longer-implies-team-member?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-06-01
<guille> can you help me? quisiera saber como me certifico en ubuntu
<guille> puede alguien ayudarme mi pregunta esta atras
<guille> disculpen alguien puede responder mi pregunta que esta atras es muy importante para mi
<nigelb> Good Morning!
<dholbach> good morning
<YoBoY> good morning
<openiduser452> hi
<mhall119> morning
<openiduser452> hi
<locodir-user> I have a disk i ordered and its asking me to put in my username and pass word then fails me.Its a new disk so what do i do?thank you
<cjohnston> locodir-user: try #ubuntu for support
<locodir-user> ok thank you again
<mhall119> Ronnie: jono: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/loco-directory/loco-feeds progress!
<jono> mhall119, nice!
<jono> Ronnie, woohoo!
<mhall119> Ronnie: I'm going to need your super-design-powers for the front-end
<jono> maybe we should bring Ronnie into our calls?
<Ronnie> mhall119: i hope i have some time next week. currently having other deadlines.
<Ronnie> skype calls are welcome too next week or zo
<mhall119> Ronnie: daker: would you guys be available to join these skype calls about loco-directory development?
<Ronnie> not atm, middle in another skype session
<cjohnston> Every other wednesday, 1 hour and 40 minutes ago
<mhall119> Ronnie: this week's call is done already
<mhall119> next is June 15th
<cjohnston> Ronnie: whats your skype
<Ronnie> usually wednesdays is possible for me
<mhall119> at 2100 UTC (someone correct me if I did the time conversion wrong)
<cjohnston> I think thats correct
<Ronnie> cjohnston: you had already added me on skype, do you see my ' hi' 
<Ronnie> cjohnston, mhall119: ping me when the meeting should starts in skype. ill add it to my schedule too.
<YoBoY> skype meetings... :(
<cjohnston> :-)
<YoBoY> jono: btw next party in Paris starts the 11/11/11 (3 days) add it to your calendar please ;)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-06-02
<JanC> YoBoY: hm  ;
<jono> YoBoY, thanks!
<JanC> ;)
 * cjohnston thinks that Ubuntu France should fly LoCo Directory Developers to the party.
<JanC> 11
<YoBoY> why not :)
<cjohnston> I am waiting for my ticket. ;-)
<JanC> 11-11-11 has a special meaning
<cjohnston> ?
<YoBoY> it's just easy to remember and it's a holiday here
<JanC> on November 11, 11am (1918), the first world war ended, so it's a holiday of world peace
<JanC> (at least here in Belgium)
<YoBoY> here too ^^"
<YoBoY> JanC: if you can come, you are welcome :)
<JanC> well, it's a friday...
<YoBoY> the party is the 11, 12 and 13 november, not just the friday
<JanC> eh
 * JanC not sure he can still survive 3 days of party  :P
<kinouchou> why JanC ?
<YoBoY> and we always provide sleeping arrangments
<JanC> well, I might need a little bit of sleep during those 3 days  ;)
<kinouchou> I have survive me
 * JanC rembers surviving Dranouter Festival with 8 hours of sleep in 4 days, but that was long ago  :P
<kinouchou> JanC: I think, I have sleep 10 hours in 3 daays for the party
<YoBoY> a typical day starts at 9am, buffet lunch for every volunteers on the venue, end at 19pm, evening at a restaurant, and sleep
<JanC> eh, party ends at 19pm?  ;)
<YoBoY> for the public yes ;)
<YoBoY> the "work" part ends at 19pm
<JanC> so, exactly what is going on at your parties?
<YoBoY> conferences, courses, workshops, demonstrations, installations, help, games, and fun times :)
<JanC> is it all in French, or can people get around with English too
<JanC> ?
<YoBoY> it's all in french but you can come and talk in english most of the volunteers can speak in english :)
<YoBoY> we are also not closed to english talks, if you want to make a conference we can provide a translator for the public ;)
<JanC> it's not (only) about me (I can understand French) but maybe others
<JanC> I guess I don't use French enough though   :-/
<YoBoY> JanC: when time comes I'll ping you to submit your participation :) we haven't done the debriefing of our last edition yet
<YoBoY> btw I'm trying to have some english lecturers for the next edition, with some luck and tenacity...
<cjohnston> ill do english
<YoBoY> good morning
<YoBoY> hey LoCos don't forget your team reports :D
<YoBoY> (if wiki.u.c want to works...)
<YoBoY> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrenchTeam/TeamReports done
<toros> hi
<toros> wow, I've just found some interesting data about OS market shares in Hungary: http://www.adstat.hu/index.php?menu=1&sub=Operating-systems&Windows=on&Linux=on&Mac=on&first=201002&last=201104
<toros> Linux is almost 3 times as popular as Mac
<toros> that also means that Ubuntu is much more popular than Mac :)
<YoBoY> awesome :O
<toros> an another interesting data is the browser market share: 59% uses Firefox, 20% users Chrome, 16% uses Internet Explorer
<toros> http://www.adstat.hu/index.php?menu=1&sub=Browsers&type=Browsers-without-version-number&Firefox=on&Chrome=on&Explorer=on&first=201002&last=201104
<toros> If that would continue, Explorer could almost disappear by the end of the year :)
<czajkowski> toros: it never will :( too many banks *have* to use it for softwre they've built inhouse to work 
<czajkowski> and breaks even if they want to upgrade from IE6
<toros> czajkowski: I know
<czajkowski> Aloha btw 
<toros> czajkowski: Aloha :)
<toros> ohh, and it has been announced that the official file format in the Hungarian government will be ODF
<czajkowski> great to hear 
<toros> so Ubuntu 12.04 has to be awesome, because I think that great migration projects might come in Hungary in the near future
<YoBoY> hi czajkowski 
<czajkowski> toros: great to hear 
<czajkowski> YoBoY: hi 
<ehj> goodmorning
<YoBoY> hi ehj 
<ehj> hi YoBoY i got busy on #ubuntu-be :-)
<YoBoY> great :) doing what ? :p
<ehj> come over!
<jono> Ronnie, daker hey guys
<jono> you are both welcome to join our LoCo strategy calls
<Ronnie> hey jono, thx
<jono> I think you are both up to speed on the vision we are working on
<jono> Ronnie, daker can you make sure I have your Skype ID
<jono> Ronnie, so which bits of the project are you keen to work on?
<jono> the front-end?
<Ronnie> bit of both. i do some designs but i really like to code too
<Ronnie> atm there is more need for designers tough
<mhall119> you make better-looking html and css than me
<mhall119> IIRC, daker did the twitter feed re-write in jquery, I'd like him to work on making that and the feed both live-update
<mhall119> jono: I'm still not clear about where the rotating images at the top would come from
<jono> mhall119, if you can specify an image size, I will reach out to the community for great images
<mhall119> I actually meant how they would be put into the system
<mhall119> would the LC hand-pick and upload some
<mhall119> or create a flickr/picasa gallery we pull from
<jono> mhall119, oh I see, maybe just a series of hosted images on flickr?
<jono> maybe in the backend you have a list of image URLs that point to hosted images
<jono> then we can put them wherever
<Ronnie> i think a group on flickr is a good idea
<jono> :-)
<TrickyJ> q Ronnie 
<cjohnston> mhall119: jono, I'm almost thinking split the images up top.. on the left have the rotating pictures, and on the right having an image advertising UGJ, LoCo Week, Release Party, etc thatis coming up.. maybe 2/3 1/3?
<jono> cjohnston, that is a cool idea!
<cjohnston> the pictures on the left define X # of pictures and change this X weeks or whatever... Maybe have the people names, or irc nicks, or lp names, the team name, event name, date type stuff
<cjohnston> and no qr codes to the schedule on the shirts.. *cough*jcastro*cough* hehe
<mhall119> cjohnston: I'd like to have a map on the main page somewhere
<cjohnston> what type of map.. similar to whats there now, or something more useful
<cjohnston> I wish I had time, I'd love to push the me page out in the next few days
<mhall119> I'm thinking the google maps with upcoming events
<mhall119> if we can make the whole map a link to the events page or something
<cjohnston> jono: fwiw, we moved discussion of websites (summit, LTP, umm...) to #ubuntu-website for the most part.
<jono> cjohnston, cool
<cjohnston> /45/33
<cjohnston> uggh
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-06-03
<JanC> I'm looking for European locoteams that have good contacts with MEPs from their country... anybody can help?  ;)
<YoBoY> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<YoBoY> someone of the loco-council can add the ubuntu global jam to the global events ?
<YoBoY> I need it to enter the next ugj in Paris :D
<YoBoY> thanks :)
<czajkowski> YoBoY: the date was only announced gives a break 
<czajkowski> or go harass huats
<mhall119> lol
<czajkowski> YoBoY: there are 6 of us and one is French! 
<czajkowski> right back to my day off from being online 
<czajkowski> bye 
 * YoBoY hugs czajkowski 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-06-04
<YoBoY> bonjour
<joshuau> hi there
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-06-05
<YoBoY> good morning
<jako> hi
<jako> I am looking for some s/w experience, just finished electronics college and I would like to learn some practical programming 
<jako> any1 alive
<jako> ?
<jakotako> any1 alive???
<jakotako> ye 
<jakotako> i thought sko
<paultag> dang, lame. I'm here now.
<locodir-user> is there any technical support here ?
<head_victim> locodir-user: technical support is usually done in #ubuntu
<locodir-user> ok sorry to bother you
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-05-28
<locodir-user> привет всем :)
<locodir-user> как дела линуксойды
<locodir-user> :(
<locodir-user> чё молчим мантефельные
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-05-29
<dholbach> good morning
<locodir-user> hi every one
<guntbert> !lococouncil
<ubot2> The Loco Council is huats, czajkowski, greg-g, itnet7, SergioMeneses and xdatap1 - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<czajkowski> guntbert: whats up ?
<guntbert> czajkowski: nothing serious, 1) I was wondering what kind of help would be offered - 2) is there something missing in the topic? "appoved teams: Get your CD..." 
<czajkowski> guntbert: ah thanks for the ping :)
<czajkowski> 20:47 -!- Topic for #ubuntu-locoteams: For help !lococouncil |Full team list:  https://launchpad.net/~locoteams |  Approved Teams: Get your CDs  https://forms.canonical.com/lococd/ |Report  hosting issues to  rt@ubuntu.com |Need a forum?  http://tinyurl.com/ReqLoCoForum
<guntbert> czajkowski: you're welcome :-)  -- the original reason for me to visit here was the apparent misunderstanding around the Austrian LoCo - is there anything language related (I'm from austria myself) where help/interpretation/explanation might be needed?
<czajkowski> guntbert: I'm not sure I follow but I'm just about to head off as in the middle of stuff would you mind dropping me an email and I'll get back to you as soon as I get back please 
<guntbert> czajkowski: will do - nothing urgent anyway - have a nice time
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-05-30
<dholbach> good morning
<New_User> Bonjour :)
<gastroweb> salut tout le monde
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-05-31
<dholbach> good morning
<AlanBell> !lococouncil | hi from the IRCC
<ubot2> hi from the IRCC: The Loco Council is huats, czajkowski, greg-g, itnet7, SergioMeneses and xdatap1 - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<AlanBell> we have a possible issue that has been raised relating to #ubuntu-bd that your involvement in would be appreciated
<czajkowski> AlanBell: hiya want to talk here or mail us or?
<czajkowski> huats SergioMeneses greg-g itnet7 any of you about ?
<AlanBell> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/05/31/%23ubuntu-bd.html are the channel logs from today
<AlanBell> C-4 got banned by Ekushey at 08:13
<AlanBell> and isn't too happy about it
<huats> hum I am not aware
<AlanBell> there was some discussion earlier in #ubuntu-irc relating to it
<AlanBell> perhaps it would be appropriate to continue the discussion over there?
<czajkowski> huats: you free to chat about this? 
<huats> in 45 minutes
<huats> not before
<czajkowski> ok
<huats> I am giving a training...
<huats> and I need to talk here :D
<czajkowski> have fun catch up later 
<AlanBell> ok huats 
<SergioMeneses> czajkowski, huats AlanBell hello... sorry but I'm working how can I help you?
<AlanBell> hi SergioMeneses, if you want to pop into #ubuntu-irc that would be great if you have a moment
<Haowei> nice to see everyone here, I am Haowei from China
<Guest43573> who is on-line?/¿quien esta en linea?
<Guest43573> Rojas
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-06-01
<dholbach> good morning
<EnglishSpeaker> Are english speakers welcome here? 
<JanC> of course they are  :p
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-06-03
<locodir-user> Hi
<locodir-user> am new to this still finding my way and working out how to?
<locodir-user> sir iam new no linux how can i get a cd of ubuntu 12.04
<locodir-user> sir any help or advise pl
<locodir-user> sir how can i get a ubuntu cd
<locodir-user> elóóó
<locodir-user> alguém ónlaine?
<locodir-user> óquei
<MarkDude> Sooooooooo,
<MarkDude> A while ago I created a Twitter account. This was covered by ITworld
<tricky_> !Ronnie
<ubot2`> Factoid 'Ronnie' not found
<MarkDude> In the process some logs were exposed of Oregon Team. A few may have read intent on anyone elses part
 * MarkDude was the ONLY person behind the account. And was told by involved parties they wanted NOTHING to do with this
 * MarkDude brings this to the Council due to their coming up for formal approval
 * MarkDude assured them that my actions would be not held against them, BUT that he would make efforts for the truth to be known:)
 * MarkDude is willing to write this in a formal document if desired, but assumes that is not needed
<MarkDude> The article: http://www.itworld.com/node/279368
 * MarkDude had a follow up with Brian Proffit, during which he CLEARLY stated that opinions were *his own* and are not endorsed by any projects with which I am involved
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-05-27
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-05-28
<dholbach> good morning
<pleia2> loco-council folks - I sent an email to the list a week ago but it got moderated, did it ever make it through?
<pleia2> looking for some pictures from locos for the being-developed community site, there is a bit of a time crunch here, so I was reaching out to hopefully get some quick feedback
<czajkowski> pleia2: will get on it now 
<czajkowski> I did moderate it but it's been one of those things as we had other stuff on the cards 
<pleia2> ok, I just didn't get any kind of response so I wasn't sure
<pleia2> sending a mail to -contacts too
<czajkowski> nods 
<czajkowski> sorry I didnt think to reply to ack it 
<pleia2> thanks :)
<czajkowski> np sorry for the delay
<czajkowski> pleia2: now that I have you here :)
<czajkowski> pleia2: how do we change the factoid for the loco council we need to remove two irc nicks and add two 
<czajkowski> pleia2: oi no hiding on me now :p
<pleia2> czajkowski: sorry, had to look up the docs: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins#Editing_factoids
<pleia2> not sure who has access to edit factoids in here, is it this channel specific or does it reply in all channels?
<czajkowski> pleia2: not sure never used it in another channel 
<czajkowski> I think just here
<pleia2> would have to ask the #ubuntu-irc folks for who all has access
<czajkowski> ah  ok 
<czajkowski> thanks 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-05-29
<dholbach> good morning
<prp-e> Hi Guys
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-05-30
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-05-31
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-05-26
<locodir-user> guys i'm struggling to get to a page where i can order the ubuntu cd
<locodir-user> is it still available
<locodir-user> #fedupwithviruses
<locodir-user> hello?
<locodir-user> beg ur pardon?
<BRUTUS_> OLÁ
<BRUTUS_> hello 
<BRUTUS_> oi
<BRUTUS_> hy
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-05-27
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-05-28
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-05-29
<marcomatias1976> !lococouncil
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-05-30
<belkinsa> mhall119, the vuDS site is still going to the March 2014 vUDS.
<mhall119> belkinsa: from what URL/link?
<belkinsa> Nevermind, it's the UDS one but pleia2 told me to use the summit one.
<mhall119> belkinsa: ah, I can fix uds.u.c too
<mhall119> belkinsa: I just need a URL of where it has the old info
<belkinsa> It's here: https://uds.ubuntu.com/agenda/
<belkinsa> That still goes to the old one
<mhall119> thanks
<belkinsa> Not a problem.
<mhall119> belkinsa: how's it look now?
<belkinsa> Looks prefect.
<belkinsa> But I think the about page could have the links to the old ones.
<mhall119> belkinsa: yeah, but it's a bit of a mess of Wordpress templates, so that's not easy to do, we're looking at merging uds.ubuntu.com with summit.ubuntu.com which would make things like that easier
<belkinsa> Ah, good to hear.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-05-25
<Kilos> morning all
<MooDoo> morning Kilos 
<Kilos> morning MooDoo  
<MooDoo> holiday day in the uk :D
<Kilos> yay enjoy
<elacheche> o/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-05-26
<Kilos> morning all
<jose> o/
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach  
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<MooDoo> hello all
<Kilos> hi MooDoo  
<PotatoGim> hello all.
<Kilos> hi PotatoGim  
<elacheche> o/
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-05-27
<Kilos> morning everyone
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach  
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<Kilos> afternoon genii  TaeheeJang  DarkCircle  FlannelKing  
<Kilos> genii  hows the head
 * genii waves to Kilos and slides them a coffee
<Kilos> ty
<TaeheeJang> hi Kilos good to see you!
<genii> Kilos: Headache is lessening last couple days but still there
<DarkCircle> yup~ good night to you :P
<Kilos> havent you been to the doc yet genii  ?
<Kilos> night DarkCircle  
<DarkCircle> Here is 23:10
<Kilos> we at 4pm now
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> aus?
<genii> Kilos: Work has been too busy to go. By the time I finish the doctor's office is closed.
<DarkCircle> nope 
<DarkCircle> ROK
<Kilos> hmm...
<DarkCircle> republic of korea (aka south korea)
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> not too far from TaeheeJang  
<TaeheeJang> All people are living busy... But take care of your health!
<TaeheeJang> Actually, DarkCircle and I sometimes meet lol
<DarkCircle> yes. myhome is almost 2hours far from Jang's home by train(maybe?)
<Kilos> aha cool
<TaeheeJang> yeap
<DarkCircle> Jang is so cool guy.
<TaeheeJang> Cheer up men!! Firday is coming!!
<Kilos> lol
<TaeheeJang> haha thankyou to say so
<Kilos> im glad you have friends near guys
<DarkCircle> I was try to use nvidia-drivers-352, but I've met segfault. suckx ... it's  garbage =3  
<TaeheeJang> Kilos, do you usually meet ZA members?
<Kilos> i have met only one face to face but have good online friends
<Kilos> thanks to ubuntu
<TaeheeJang> yes, me too!
<Kilos> and im collecting more friends in africa http://kilosubuntu.blogspot.com
<TaeheeJang> oh you made a new blog! congratulations!
<Kilos> lol ty
<anant> my firefox not launched.. how can i fix it?
<anant> hiiiiiiiii
<anant> any body is there?
<Kilos> hi anant  this isnt a support channel, type in /j #ubuntu and ask them please
<Kilos> ai! didnt enjoy doing that
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-05-28
<Kilos> morning all
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach  
<dholbach> hi Kilos
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-05-29
<Kilos> morning nhaines  and all others
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach  
<dholbach> hi Kilos
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-05-30
<Kilos> morning all
<sayyed> hi
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-05-31
<Kilos> hi all
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-05-30
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-06-01
<ahussein_> Hi All , could you help me to open our oracle web app with java , i open all tabs excpet the tabs need java , any help pls .
<elacheche> ahussein_: You're in the wrong channel, try to ask in #ubuntu
#ubuntu-locoteams 2018-05-30
<mauroacs> hello
<mauroacs> i need find the driver rtl8169sc
<mauroacs> any tips?
